# DeRidder Louisiana Coca-Cola



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 31, 2012)

Well.. . A friend showed me this bottle but I do not know much more about it other than that is on my 10 most wanted list now.. Has anyone ever heard of /owned one ; or still has one ?[] I only have 2 crap pics of it but would love to see better quality ones. 

 I'd absolutely love to add this one to my ss coke collection some day. []



 ugly pics vvvv

 interesting shape 






 crudely beautiful embossing 






 Thanks


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2012)

Two sold in February I think for $29.99 each, from the same seller, keep those eyes peeled...[]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 31, 2012)

$29.99   ...  I would think that bottle would bring in a lot more ??  Are these super common ?? I have never seen one.. 

 Damn................ thanks for the heads up .. .    

 If anyone finds one for me that I miss I'll throw whoever an extra $ for scouting/time     seriously....


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2012)

My bad Uncle Jarvis, they were hobbleskirts...There wasn't any pics so I emailed the two buyers, good luck in your search....Jim


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 31, 2012)

lol .. I was gona say ....  ??? that makes sense... 


 I will keep these eyes peeled ... I thought I was doing okay so far since I'm already glued to auction sites.  Obscure and improperly worded listings are always my bread and butter..   

 Just when I think I'm slowing down on my rare/uncommon ss coke collection something else always pops up..  I still tell myself I'm not going past 100 bottles..... I need room for other glass things.. []

 Thanks for the help so far buddy.


----------



## ncbred (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a center script Mint Cola from DeRidder.  Never heard of that place.  That Coke is awesome looking though.


----------



## ncbred (Jun 1, 2012)

Unusual shape also.  Reminds me of a shoulder embossed Pabst.  Where did you get the pics?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

That's a great looking Coke!

 ~Tim


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jun 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> Unusual shape also.  Reminds me of a shoulder embossed Pabst.  Where did you get the pics?


 

 Those two pics are from a private collector my friend talks to. This bottle got brought up in one of our conversations and ever since I can't stop thinking about finding one of these... 
 .
 .
 .
 .


----------

